# Autotrain: Car on a tow bar



## UncleFester61 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'd like to tow my jeep on a towbar behind my Kia SUV and grab the Autotrain for the south half of the trip. I know Autotrain will take trailers but I have gotten inconclusive responses from Amtrak regarding whether it's a trailer or not. 

To be clear, the towing equipment is the same you'd use to tow a Jeep behind an RV. Has anyone done this and/or does anyone know if it's allowed?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2021)

The website says "small trailers", which I don't think a jeep would qualify as.

Being an actual automobile, it will almost certainly be treated as "just another car".

You have to call to book something like that anyways, so your best bet is to call and ask.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 8, 2021)

You may be able to tow it to the station and disconnect the towbar - then they can be loaded as separate vehicles by Amtrak (and paid as separate) and then, once unloaded you could reconnect the towbar and drive to your destination.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 9, 2021)

Qapla said:


> You may be able to tow it to the station and disconnect the towbar - then they can be loaded as separate vehicles by Amtrak (and paid as separate) and then, once unloaded you could reconnect the towbar and drive to your destination.



I think that is a better idea than trying to keep the two cars connected by a towbar.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 9, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> I think that is a better idea than trying to keep the two cars connected by a towbar.


Can you reserve space for two cars with just one reservation?


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 9, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Can you reserve space for two cars with just one reservation?



I have no idea.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2021)

Not on the website. Again, calling is the best recourse.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 19, 2021)

If you are traveling with a companion you could make two reservtions that would accommodate two cars but not hitched together. As for one reservation with a single passenger I doubt it but Ryans suggestion to call should provide a definitive answer.


----------

